# Downtown BBQ Cookoff



## jarjarchef (Jan 4, 2013)

For those in Central Florida here is a great day of fun. It is their 4Th year of having this BBQ Competition. They have Backyard and Professional division's. It is held on February 16Th.....

Orlando Downtown BBQ Cook-off


----------

